# Anyone curious about soft99 products....



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

I'd say go go go go go for it. 
I've been using their mirror shine recently and absolutely love the stuff.

Applies really easy, and buffs off even easier. Inctedible gloss and wet look from it much like a show wax.







Lovely tight beads too 





Sorry for the crappy iPhone pics.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Thanks. Is that the 12 month wax?


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks good, I bought the light version of this but then sold my car and ordered a red one :tumbleweed:

Suppose it'll still work just fine on darker colours anyway.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

You car looks very nice.will have to try some more of there products.SJ.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

I ordered Fusso light a week ago,just checked the tracking ID,it was released by customs in Moscow last night at 21.45.......hopefully get it by end of next week 
:thumb:
Mike


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

My missus is still raving about hers and how when she brakes and accelerates the water runs off with ease.


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

love the beads, nice shine! the mirror shine i would say is only on the hands of 30 something people in the UK, so is quite exclusive! Russia doesn't have the same mirror shine thou, they have the fusso coat 12 month


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

I really like the look of this stuff. Shame there isn't any available in UK at the moment, and don't really like the idea of ordering some from mother Russia. I guess I'll just have to wait until April when it's back in stock over here


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm urming and arring about this wax, probably made my mind up now! 

Motor is looking well mate! We'll have to go for a photoshoot somewhere sometime seeing as your local!!


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

justinio said:


> I really like the look of this stuff. Shame there isn't any available in UK at the moment, and don't really like the idea of ordering some from mother Russia. I guess I'll just have to wait until April when it's back in stock over here


I was the same at first,then decided to go for it.Thing with Ebay and paypal is you've got 100% protection,anything wrong and you will get your money back :thumb:
Mike


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

mike41 said:


> I was the same at first,then decided to go for it.Thing with Ebay and paypal is you've got 100% protection,anything wrong and you will get your money back :thumb:
> Mike


Was it Russia or China you ordered it from?


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

B17BLG said:


> Was it Russia or China you ordered it from?


Russia mate,he messaged me the next morning to say it had been despatched,and gave me the tracking details.(which work after 24 hrs). I'd asked a few others,a bit further back in the other thread as I was concerned about possible import taxes/charges,apparently it's below the value for those and nobody's had a problem so far. :thumb:
Mike


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

mike41 said:


> Russia mate,he messaged me the next morning to say it had been despatched,and gave me the tracking details.(which work after 24 hrs). I'd asked a few others,a bit further back in this thread as I was concerned about possible import taxes/charges,apparently it's below the value for those and nobody's had a problem so far. :thumb:
> Mike


Thanks mate! Order placed


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

Flakey said:


> Thanks. Is that the 12 month wax?


This is mirror shine. It's only suppose to last 3 months. Fusso is the 12 month stuff. 
I've got some and I've been meaning to order it


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

mike41 said:


> I ordered Fusso light a week ago,just checked the tracking ID,it was released by customs in Moscow last night at 21.45.......hopefully get it by end of next week
> :thumb:
> Mike


It'll get to you eventually. I think my Russo took 3 weeks from Russia


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

B17BLG said:


> I'm urming and arring about this wax, probably made my mind up now!
> 
> Motor is looking well mate! We'll have to go for a photoshoot somewhere sometime seeing as your local!!


You're more than welcome to try some. They do recommend to stick to the light coloured one for light paint. This is the dark stuff.

Photoshoot would be banging too mate. Just have to wait until I've got a new motor. The ST is currently in kit form waiting for a new block :lol:

Returning it to standard and selling on cus I'm fed up fixing the bloody thing lol


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

And I think there's a full product range available from Aus. I may be mistaken though


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Rowe said:


> You're more than welcome to try some. They do recommend to stick to the light coloured one for light paint. This is the dark stuff.
> 
> Photoshoot would be banging too mate. Just have to wait until I've got a new motor. The ST is currently in kit form waiting for a new block :lol:
> 
> Returning it to standard and selling on cus I'm fed up fixing the bloody thing lol


What you going for next? Shame about the motor, looks lush from outside!

Were going to a rolling road day on 15th March in eccieshall too! Guess you won't have a car foe then


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I love my fusso.
Use it again the other day and it's amazing.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Seen this on the advert and surely can't be right......

n average one pot of Soft99 Fusso 12 Month Coat Wax is enough to polish 4 family sized cars.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Loved the last photo


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

suspal said:


> Loved the last photo


Cheers


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

B17BLG said:


> Seen this on the advert and surely can't be right......
> 
> n average one pot of Soft99 Fusso 12 Month Coat Wax is enough to polish 4 family sized cars.


I might have. I'm not sure. 
I'm driving my sisters mini one round at the moment which is terrible lol.

I've bed thinking about a 135i or something


----------



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice work! lovely car and great beading too


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Rowe said:


> I might have. I'm not sure.
> I'm driving my sisters mini one round at the moment which is terrible lol.
> 
> I've bed thinking about a 135i or something


Very nice! What other motors have you had?


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

B17BLG said:


> Very nice! What other motors have you had?


Nothing worth shouting about lol. 
I had a mk1.5 focus 1.6 petrol as my first car. Someone wrote it off 2 months after 
Then I had a mk1.5 focus 1.8tdci for two years

And I've had the st for two years. Pretty boring really!
I'm 22 now. Fancy something a little more grown up


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Has anybody tried ordering from Japan since it is a Japanese product?
Also, anybody managed to compare it to ADS wax? Both are made in Asia and they seem to be pushing the boundaries on detailing products.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Rowe said:


> Nothing worth shouting about lol.
> I had a mk1.5 focus 1.6 petrol as my first car. Someone wrote it off 2 months after
> Then I had a mk1.5 focus 1.8tdci for two years
> 
> ...


Nice run of fords there!

Yeah mine is due off the road hopefully sometime this year when I am duea company car! Benice to drive something quiet and with rear seats in:lol:


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

Flakey said:


> Has anybody tried ordering from Japan since it is a Japanese product?
> Also, anybody managed to compare it to ADS wax? Both are made in Asia and they seem to be pushing the boundaries on detailing products.


Tell you what. You send me some ADS, and I'll compare them 
When I need some more, I'll probably order some from china


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

B17BLG said:


> Nice run of fords there!
> 
> Yeah mine is due off the road hopefully sometime this year when I am duea company car! Benice to drive something quiet and with rear seats in:lol:


It's a terrible car history. The ST has been an amazing motor despite is problems. Still turns some heads when you're driving about too.


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Looks a really tidy motor next up mondeo st tdci to add to your list 😉


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

R14CKE said:


> Looks a really tidy motor next up mondeo st tdci to add to your list 😉


I was originally considering a ST TDCI prior to the ST, but I concluded that I'm too young for one


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

O really loli had mine when I was 21 and still have it 😉 only 26 now


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

R14CKE said:


> O really loli had mine when I was 21 and still have it 😉 only 26 now


Haha. 
My next excuse is that I wanted a 3 door car after owning two 5 doors


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Rowe said:


> Tell you what. You send me some ADS, and I'll compare them
> When I need some more, I'll probably order some from china


ADS is not Chinese, it's in Singapore.


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

Flakey said:


> ADS is not Chinese, it's in Singapore.


When I need some more soft, I'll order from china. Sorry, my post wasn't very clear


----------

